# Sweet spicy rub



## pilch (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning fellow smoker/grillers, now before you go telling me to read the forum for what I'm about to ask I'd just like to tell you that I have done more reading on his forum than I would normally do in a year reading newspapers. This forum is awesome and I have recommended it whenever, wherever I can.

Now I'm looking for a dry rub for chicken and beef which is sweet and spicy (not hot), this is hard to describe but the closest thing I can think of in the line of taste is the Thai food, taste sort of. I want the sweetness as well as a light heat (bite) to the rub so as I can follow it up with a similar sauce. My darling wife does not like hot spicy food, recently I had purchased Jeff Phillips rub & sauce recipes and even after cutting down the amounts of Cayenne and Black Pepper it was still too hot for me. Jeff did state that he has a Southern tongue but he failed to state that his taste buds were burnt out years ago.

I have done Brisket and Chicken Wings with Jeff's rub and couldn't handle them either, thank God my brother has a taste bud problem like Jeff.

Ok Guys and Gals, someone out there has what I'm looking for so please help the bloke from down under achieve his dream.

Doing Bearcarver's double glazed ham and a couple of chooks on Friday for the pre Christmas family dinner.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 14, 2014)

Consider middle eastern spices, aromatics and herbs, with as much black pepper as you like.


----------



## 2coolhands (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a sauce recipe you might like it is sweet with a little heat if you can find the stuff. Heinz ketchup ,1 bottle cattlemans habanero bbq sauce , 1 jar of red chilli jelly. dump the jar of jelly into a blender pour habanero bbq sauce into jar of jelly 1 of those into blender and three jars of Heinz into blender . Blend and pour into bottles this is my standard go to sauce for ribs because when having lots of people over it is sweet with just enough heat to please most everyone.


----------

